# Additional Cold Air Return for Wood Stove



## Kamori (Nov 29, 2008)

I have done a lot of research through this forum and others on ways to get more heat from your wood stove to the rest of the house if it is in the basement.  From everything I have read, I have come to the conclusion that putting a cold air return, especially in the basement, could possibly result in negative air pressure.  My house may be a little different.  I have a traditional trilevel house where there are three living rooms.  The entire house is finished off exept for a little furnace room.  I have my wood stove installed in the far coner of the house in the lowest level about 10 feet from a big glass patio door that walks out into our backyard.  Now in this room where the stove is, I have two heat registers in the cieling that bring air from the furnace into the room.  I have one cold air return that is on the floor.  My question to you is, having all that I described, If I tapped into a cold air return that is running on the ceiling of this room would that be OK?  I don't think I would have an issue with negative air pressure, because I have fresh air coming into the room in two places on the celiing.  I have been using the stove for a couple of weeks now and it will eventually heat up the entire house.  I am just looking to maybe "speed" that up a little bit and make the furnace fan a little more efficient.  Let me know if you have any thoughts.  Thank you.


----------



## Redox (Nov 29, 2008)

I've done it, but the return needs to be 10 feet away from the stove.  Apparently, it's a code issue but I'm not sure exactly why.

The problem is balance ie: having exactly the same amount of air coming into the room as leaving.  If you close off the low return and use the ceiling return, it might be okay.  If you have too much return, you could pull a downdraft on the stove if the room becomes separated from the rest of the house by a closed door.  If there is no door to the basement, you probably won't have a problem.

As to how well it will work, I can't answer.  Try it and see.  It might get a little drafty.

Chris


----------



## branchburner (Nov 29, 2008)

My thought is to have a good HVAC guy look at your system and tell you what he thinks. And then take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Kamori (Nov 29, 2008)

Good Advice.  Thank you both.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (Nov 29, 2008)

Please correct me if I'm wrong. I beleive that if you install an outside air kit to your stove this would eliminate the negative pressure created by ducted air returns. You should not have to worry about reversing or restricting the chimney's draft because you would have a "closed" heating system.


----------



## Redox (Nov 29, 2008)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> Please correct me if I'm wrong. I beleive that if you install an outside air kit to your stove this would eliminate the negative pressure created by ducted air returns. You should not have to worry about reversing or restricting the chimney's draft because you would have a "closed" heating system.



.... until you open the door to reload the stove.  The codes are supposed to protect us from ourselves.  I don't necessarily agree with them, but that's the way it is.

I have lots of return air in the room with the stove, but no doors to accidentally close.  I also have a very good chimney that drafts well even in the summer.  I can't advise others to do this without looking at the entire picture.

I'm supposed to be a professional :roll: 

Chris


----------



## begreen (Nov 29, 2008)

> Now in this room where the stove is, I have two heat registers in the cieling that bring air from the furnace into the room.  I have one cold air return that is on the floor.  My question to you is, having all that I described, If I tapped into a cold air return that is running on the ceiling of this room would that be OK?



If there is already a return air duct in the room, why add an additional one? This sounds like a waste of time and money. If the intent is to put one close by the stove to grab the heat, the answer is that code requires it to be at least 10 feet away from the stove. Unless the supplies and returns are sealed and well insulated, they may cool down the warm air too much due to duct losses. 

Have you tried placing a fan on the 2nd level, on the floor right at the staircase, blowing down towards the stove? That is a simpler, much less expensive way to assist the air circulation. Blow cooler air, low and towards the stove. Warm air will rise to replace it.


----------

